# earth grounded 3-wired electrical oultlet (conexión eléctrica)



## Cereth

Saludos !!
en el ámbito de la conexión enléctrica de un equipo que significa esto???:
Earth grounded 3-wired electrical outlet
 
Salida eléctrica a tierra de 3 cables???
 
me suena raro


----------



## loladamore

Hola Cereth

Creo que se refiere a una conexión de 3 puntos, donde uno de los puntos hace tierra. *Outlet* puede ser un contacto o un multicontacto, lo que yo llamo *chorizo*.
¡Espero que eso te sirva para hacer una traducción de verdad!
Saludos.


----------



## loladamore

Acabo de encontrar este hilo  donde dan este vínculo. Espero que te sirve.


----------



## Cereth

muchas gracias lola, lo encontré contacto aterrizado simplemente, pero no entiendo porque dices: _¡Espero que eso te sirva para hacer una traducción de verdad!_
_???_

_Cereth_


----------



## loladamore

Cereth said:
			
		

> muchas gracias lola, lo encontré contacto aterrizado simplemente, pero no entiendo porque dices: _¡Espero que eso te sirva para hacer una traducción de verdad!_
> _???_
> 
> _Cereth_


 
¡Nada más porque no me atrevo a traducir _*Earth grounded 3-wired electrical outlet*_ al español! Pero ahora sé que es simplemente 'contacto aterrizado'. ¡Gracias!


----------



## juramaca

Hay una orquilla para conectar a la pared de tres patas, en Mexico se usa mucho solo el negativo y el positive (orquilla de dos patas), Ultimamente se usan mas las de tres patas, dos planas y una redonda, los aparatos electricos de tres patas tienden a ser mas seguros por que en el evento de un corto circuito el usuario no estaria expuesto a una descarga. La tercera pata en cuestion seria la salida directa a tierra. 

El tomacorrientes que te describen es un enchufe que tendria el negativo y el positivo que bajan de el medidor(ranuras rectangulares), mas un tercer orificio (ranura redonda) que debera estar conectado a una barra de cobre de metro y medio de largo y casi 1.5 cm de diametro, al pie de el medidor de electicidad. 

Yo diria algo asi como:

Toma corriente electrico de 3 orificios, con salida directa a tierra.

_____________________________________________________---

Te lo dije:

Yo solo se que no se nada.


----------



## Cereth

Muchisimas Gracias A Los Dos, Un Abrazo, Cereth


----------



## El Columnista

'Outlet' es el enchufe eléctrico en la pared, o sea, la toma de electricidad.


----------



## PILARFDM

ENTIENDO QUE LA TRADUCCIÓN CORRECTA SERÍA SALIDA DE PUESTA A TIERRA TRIFÁSICA. (lo de los 3 cables es trifásico).
SALUDOS.


----------



## abeltio

Earth grounded 3-wired electrical outlet

salida eléctrica para 3 cables, con puesta a tierra

la coma es para evitar que se piense que los 3 cables están con puesta a tierra.


----------

